# Does anyone give their dog Apoquel for extreme itching?



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi. Over the past month Finn has been uncomfortable due to excessive itching.
He also had a lg sore on his back that had scabbed over and a round sore on his hind paw.

The vet shaved the scab and said the sore on his back and paw were hot spots.
(He had these same skin issues last spring/summer).

The vet prescribed Apoquel 2 x a day for two weeks then one a day after that, plus an anti-biotic.
He also said to bathe him with the shampoo, Selsun Blue twice a month.

The vet said this skin condition is common in GSDs.
So, I'm just wondering if anyone else is having the same issue. 

Ps. The Apoquel seems to have cured his itching.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Some swear by it.....some say it promotes an aggression problem....so seems to depend on the dog.

Are you giving a probiotic with the antibiotic?

Antibiotic kills the good bacteria in the gut and can create all kinds of problems.

About 75% of the immune system lies in the gut so you MUST keep it healthy.

Here are 3 Human Grade products:
*Sunday Sundae*: (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic Combo) http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html
*Gut Sense: *(ProBiotic) GutSense - certified organic probiotic for dogs
*Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic Combo) http://www.thewholisticpet.com/products/canine-product-line/digestive-support/wholistic-digest-all-plustm.html



Moms


----------



## Kikka (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine is on it now. She's a little over a year old and early last winter we started to notice she was getting really itchy. She would itch herself to the point where she'd have open sores and she had really dull skin and coat. After taking her to the vet, they thought it might be allergies but recommended we give her Apoquel for a few months to see if it helps.

She's been on it for about a month and a half and although the itching hasn't completely stopped, it's far less than it was and her coat is looking better. But, for transparency, we also changed out her food to grain free. 

We never noticed any behavioral changes while on it. While it's important to try and decipher the cause of the itching, Apoquel seems to work.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

I will be starting Jazz on it tomorrow. My vet has just now been able to get it here in Canada. Prior to this, she's been on Atopica, which does a pretty good job, but does not get rid of the itch entirely. I'm hoping the Apoquel does a better job. The long term plan is to have Jazz tested for environmental allergies. I just need to save up for the testing. Once the testing results come in, the plan is to start with the allergy shots or drops. I hope to not have to have her on these drugs for long term.


----------



## KillRbee18 (Apr 11, 2016)

Findlay said:


> Hi. Over the past month Finn has been uncomfortable due to excessive itching.
> He also had a lg sore on his back that had scabbed over and a round sore on his hind paw.
> 
> The vet shaved the scab and said the sore on his back and paw were hot spots.
> ...



Findlay,
I believe that was what the vet prescribed for Titan and his scab and his baldness is completely gone! It is so nice to see that his hair has grown back. Tonight I will post a pic of before and now.......


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

The anti-biotic caused diarrhea, so he's not on that anymore. But thanks for the info on probiotics.
We're treating the sores with a prescription spray called, GentaSpray.

My vet's GSD has been on Apoquel for over a year. And he has had very good results. That dog also has the itchiness and sores.
There's a name for the skin condition, I'll try and find out what it is.

I asked about side affects and the vet didn't mention aggression, that wouldn't be good.

When this happened last year, I put Finn on Wellness Simple. It's a limited ingredient dog food and he seemed to do well on that through the winter. I'm thinking this issue is seasonal.

I feel the same way about keeping him on a drug long-term But he was so miserable with being itchy and the sores look so raw and painful.

The vet also said the Selsum Blue Shampoo helps. twice a month.

Thanks.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Traveler has been on and off it for going on 2 years now. Flea allergy dermatitis was his problem and we could not get rid of every flea outside of his immediate environment so this was our answer.

Absolutely no aggression issues. That's a new one for me. I have never heard of that possibility before today.

Our vet also recommended Selsum Blue but the doggie derm recommended Douxo. It is really, really expensive but he had such bad skin (scales and greasy) he really needed something stronger.

We had no adverse effects.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have had Onyx on Apoquel for several months. It is the only thing that gives her relief. I see no side effects. She is 9yrs old and has environmental allergies. Dogs Naturally has a recent article scaring people away, but I have to weigh my options, and so far,there are none. I also know several dogs that are on it, and no side effects~nothing but praise for this drug, which has been used in other countries before the US approved it.
I Wouldn't Give My Dog This New Allergy Drug - Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Our vet also recommended Selsum Blue but the doggie derm recommended Douxo. It is really, really expensive but he had such bad skin (scales and greasy) he really needed something stronger.


You can find Douxo on Amazon. It's a chlorhexidene formula. 

If you want to experiment, you might be able save even more by switching to a different brand of chlorhex shampoo (like Trizchlor -- half the price at Amazon). I'm not brand loyal to that category -- I've currently got _a gallon _of a generic 4% chlorhex formula that we use in rescue on dogs with staph and other skin infections, and it works fine. We use a lot of it!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

My guy has an allergy to dust mites and last year was covered in pimples, open sores and hot spots. It took a month of abx to knock it down to something manageable. For maintenance he is bathed once per week in 2% chlorhexidine shampoo prescribed by the derm. vet and dispensed at the clinic, brand name ProHex by ProConcepts Animal Health, $20.66 CDN. I don't know US Amazon pricing for Douxo shampoo but it is $61.24 for 16 oz. on Amazon.ca. See what your vet can get from his/her suppliers and compare prices.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't necessarily see a problem with short term use, but long term down the road issues bother me. It doesn't get rid of the problem, it's more of a band aid. So far I've been able to keep both my dogs with food and environmental allergies off any medications, but there might come a time when it's needed. So I will keep all options open. Midnite did have to be on steroids at one point-twice within a few months. Once I found out what the allergies were I was able to control it with the right food, shampoo, etc.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Continuation Field Study
After completing APOQUEL field studies, *239 dogs enrolled in an unmasked (no placebo control)*, continuation therapy study receiving APOQUEL for an unrestricted period of time. Mean time on this study was 372 days (range 1 to 610 days). Of these 239 dogs, one dog developed demodicosis following 273 days of APOQUEL administration. One dog developed dermal pigmented viral plaques following 266 days of APOQUEL administration. One dog developed a moderately severe bronchopneumonia after 272 days of APOQUEL administration; this infection resolved with antimicrobial treatment and temporary discontinuation of APOQUEL. *One dog was euthanized after developing abdominal ascites and pleural effusion of unknown etiology after 450 days of APOQUEL* administration. *Six dogs were euthanized because of suspected malignant neoplasms: including thoracic metastatic, abdominal metastatic, splenic, frontal sinus, and intracranial neoplasms, and transitional cell carcinoma after 17, 120, 175, 49, 141, and 286 days of APOQUEL administration, respectively*. Two dogs each *developed a Grade II mast cell tumor after 52 and 91 days of APOQUEL* administration, respectively. One dog developed *low grade B-cell lymphoma after 392 days of APOQUEL* administration. Two dogs each developed *an apocrine gland adenocarcinoma* (one dermal, one anal sac) after approximately 210 and 320 days of APOQUEL administration, respectively. One dog *developed a low grade oral spindle cell sarcoma after* 320 days of APOQUEL administration.


From drugs.com
Apoquel for Animal Use - Drugs.com


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> Continuation Field Study
> After completing APOQUEL field studies, *239 dogs enrolled in an unmasked (no placebo control)*, continuation therapy study receiving APOQUEL for an unrestricted period of time. Mean time on this study was 372 days (range 1 to 610 days). Of these 239 dogs, one dog developed demodicosis following 273 days of APOQUEL administration. One dog developed dermal pigmented viral plaques following 266 days of APOQUEL administration. One dog developed a moderately severe bronchopneumonia after 272 days of APOQUEL administration; this infection resolved with antimicrobial treatment and temporary discontinuation of APOQUEL. *One dog was euthanized after developing abdominal ascites and pleural effusion of unknown etiology after 450 days of APOQUEL* administration. *Six dogs were euthanized because of suspected malignant neoplasms: including thoracic metastatic, abdominal metastatic, splenic, frontal sinus, and intracranial neoplasms, and transitional cell carcinoma after 17, 120, 175, 49, 141, and 286 days of APOQUEL administration, respectively*. Two dogs each *developed a Grade II mast cell tumor after 52 and 91 days of APOQUEL* administration, respectively. One dog developed *low grade B-cell lymphoma after 392 days of APOQUEL* administration. Two dogs each developed *an apocrine gland adenocarcinoma* (one dermal, one anal sac) after approximately 210 and 320 days of APOQUEL administration, respectively. One dog *developed a low grade oral spindle cell sarcoma after* 320 days of APOQUEL administration.
> 
> 
> ...


So this is what bothers me....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Most dogs that have to go to the extreme of Apoquel are in severe discomfort and other meds haven't worked. SO with that knowledge, is Apoquel the cause of the above, or were there other pre-existing or other medical issues that caused the above? If I can make Onyx comfortable, without constantly chewing herself raw for the next year or two I will. IF she were younger, I'd try to find other methods. But, everything we have tried in the past 7 years has NOT helped her. 
She is rawfed, on good supplements, careful use of insect control/HW treatments and minimally vaccinated. The dogs in the stats, what was the vax'ing, topical spot ons, nutrition record for them?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I have to agree with Onyx'girl.

You do what you have to do. I tried seemingly everything and Traveler was a total miserable messed up dog until I started with the Apoquel. 

I continue to read all the horror stories and I can just about recite by memory the quote GatorBytes posted. The worst part for me was that it was a brand new drug at the time we were prescribed it. There was virtually no experienced resources but when you have tried everything and your dog is suffering to the point you are wondering if you are just prolonging his misery, you do what you think is best. Maybe it is, maybe it isn't. What you do know is that your dog is no longer miserable. Yes, it is a bandaid. Yes, there are plenty of naysayers and alarmist but, in our case, if someone could tell me how to keep my dog in a bubble and pretend he's happy, where were you when I needed your expertise?

I'm sorry but walk in our shoes- try every *^&Y holistic and conventional concoction out there. Then come back and tell me what worked. I'd love to never give Traveler another Apoquel.

Lynn & Traveler







onyx'girl said:


> Most dogs that have to go to the extreme of Apoquel are in severe discomfort and other meds haven't worked. SO with that knowledge, is Apoquel the cause of the above, or were there other pre-existing or other medical issues that caused the above? If I can make Onyx comfortable, without constantly chewing herself raw for the next year or two I will. IF she were younger, I'd try to find other methods. But, everything we have tried in the past 7 years has NOT helped her.
> She is rawfed, on good supplements, careful use of insect control/HW treatments and minimally vaccinated. The dogs in the stats, what was the vax'ing, topical spot ons, nutrition record for them?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, I wanted to thank Magwart for the information. Lucky for us, his skin issues are long gone now but it's good to know there are less expensive options if we have to travel down that road again.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The Apoquel study results posted here raise a lot of questions. Evidence of a correlation cannot be assumed to be causality. (For anyone who wants to understand more about that premise, I _highly _recommend reading _Freakonomics_, for some fun summer reading that's accessible and enjoyable for non-math/science types--any public library will have it on the shelves). 

This short video helps explain the general idea:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbODqslc4Tg

And this one is a little better:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8ADnyw5ou8

The mere presence of dogs who got cancer alone in the Apoquel study group doesn't tell us enough to know the relationship between the drug and the cancers. Causation is extremely tricky to show with cancer, especially multiple kinds of cancer, as here. There _could_ be causality from a drug. Or it _could _also just be nothing more than statistical "noise." 

Things I'd like to know include:

-Age of the dogs in the study who developed cancer (cancer is a leading cause of death in dogs, with about half of all of them dying of it, so we would expect a large number of older dogs in any group to die of cancer).

-Breeds of the dogs who developed cancer (and possibly even the lines they came from), because some cancers (including hemangio) appear likely to be genetic, or at least have a significant genetic component. For example, if the splenic tumors developed in pb Golden Retrievers and German Shepherds from certain showlines where a strong majority of the dogs for several generations have died of hemangio...then those dogs in the study most likely would have died from that cancer no matter what.

-Prior environmental exposures to known carcinogens also ought to be controlled for in the statistical analysis. One example would be farm dogs exposed to heavy loads of farming pesticides and herbicides known to be carcinogenic. Another example would be skin cancers in certain light-coated breeds where the dogs have spent a lot of time in their lives outside, exposed to the sun.

-Most intriguingly, I'd like to know whether itchiness in dogs somehow _itself _has a systemic connection to cancer. I just read an article about psoriasis in humans correlating to a statistically significant higher risk of death by heart disease (300% higher!). The skin autoimmune disorder in humans has a heart connection, and it's believed to be related to inflammation. Maybe some skin disorders in dogs (which are poorly understood) have a systemic inflammatory component too, and maybe that unseen, internal inflammation could trigger some cancers under some conditions. All this is absolutely unknowable right now, but it makes me wonder if any data might point toward that possibility.

I'm not saying there's no connection between Apoquel and cancer. I'm just saying we don't know if there is -- but I hope more research is done. The connection could end up being like the "ice cream and polio" connection discussed in the first video I posted above....or not.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

I read through the article and another thing that is not told but makes me curious - what were the dosages for the whole duration? I just got it for my baby, and we were told to give him 1 tablet every 12 hours for the first 2 weeks and then 1 tablet per day. Were the test group dogs given the same 1 tablet a day or 2 tablets for the whole duration? Tablets given with food or without? Did they swallow or chew them? There are a lot of painkillers that will give people ulcers and stuff if taken on an empty stomach and will not do a lot of damage if taken with milk (which coats the stomach lining and protects it). There are definitely a lot of factors to consider, as well as many pointed out - age and condition of the test group and their detailed health records. 
The feeding alone - I can't imagine the 300 dogs were fed really well. Given that most of studies have limited funding, they most likely used some just decent food, unlike us owners who feed our babies the best we can afford.
Just my 2 cents


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

HappyGoLucky said:


> I read through the article and another thing that is not told but makes me curious - what were the dosages for the whole duration? I just got it for my baby, and we were told to give him 1 tablet every 12 hours for the first 2 weeks and then 1 tablet per day. Were the test group dogs given the same 1 tablet a day or 2 tablets for the whole duration? Tablets given with food or without? Did they swallow or chew them? There are a lot of painkillers that will give people ulcers and stuff if taken on an empty stomach and will not do a lot of damage if taken with milk (which coats the stomach lining and protects it). There are definitely a lot of factors to consider, as well as many pointed out - age and condition of the test group and their detailed health records.
> The feeding alone - I can't imagine the 300 dogs were fed really well. Given that most of studies have limited funding, they most likely used some just decent food, unlike us owners who feed our babies the best we can afford.
> Just my 2 cents


HappyGoLucky. Finn is on that same regiment. 2 for 2wks then 1 tab a day after that.
I saw a difference in him within 24 hrs of the second dose. He's not itchy anymore but he does seem to be a bit quieter...maybe because he's more comfortable.
Still likes to play and run around.

The vet asked about his behavior and I mentioned that he started chewing things in the house again (he's 22 mos. so thought he was over that)
and he said that could also be due to his discomfort.

I'm wondering if my next step should be to have Finn tested for allergies.
Then whatever meds he would be prescribed would address the real source of his problem???
If a dog has seasonal allergies, is it easier to isolate what the dog is allergic to?

Thanks to everyone who posted here. I appreciate the info, pros and cons : )
And it's so helpful knowing that other people are having the same issues and concerns with their dogs.

Take care, Anna.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Testing was my first step....Onyx has environmental allergies, and dust mites are the top trigger. She is still on antihistamines as well as the Apoquel.

Apoquel has been on the market for several years, just not in the US( I think Australia or New Zealand were the first to use it).
The manufacturing process takes about 11 months, so there was a shortage for a year after it became available in the US. And not all vets were able to get it. The pharm reps asked them to start using it, and if they declined during the initial introduction, that vet was not able to source it. It isn't made in the US yet, and Zoetis must know they have a cash cow with this product.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Testing was my first step....Onyx has environmental allergies, and dust mites are the top trigger. She is still on antihistamines as well as the Apoquel. QUOTE]
> 
> Have you found any environmental modifications to help knock down the dust mite population? I'm dealing with the same problem here.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

onyx'girl said:


> Testing was my first step....Onyx has environmental allergies, and dust mites are the top trigger. She is still on antihistamines as well as the Apoquel.
> 
> Apoquel has been on the market for several years, just not in the US( I think Australia or New Zealand were the first to use it).
> The manufacturing process takes about 11 months, so there was a shortage for a year after it became available in the US. And not all vets were able to get it. The pharm reps asked them to start using it, and if they declined during the initial introduction, that vet was not able to source it. It isn't made in the US yet, and Zoetis must know they have a cash cow with this product.



My vet talked about how high the demand is for Apoquel but he wasn't worried that there would be a shortage.
The pharm. reps seem to have a lot of power. Sad!

I'll ask about seeing an allergist.

OMGosh! When I was a kid everyone owned mutts. You opened the door and the family dog went outside with the kids. Those dogs never got sick and they Lived to a ripe old age. lol

That was a long long time ago. : )


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Quinnsmom said:


> onyx'girl said:
> 
> 
> > Testing was my first step....Onyx has environmental allergies, and dust mites are the top trigger. She is still on antihistamines as well as the Apoquel. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Quinnsmom said:
> 
> 
> > vacuum, dust, air purifiers. I have tried to get rid of carpet,but we still have two rooms to go. My house is super dusty compared to most(My African Grey adds to it)
> ...


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You may be able to use the interior Wondercide spray to help with dust mites. They claim it works on them:
Kill Dust Mites with Wondercide


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

Findlay said:


> HappyGoLucky. Finn is on that same regiment. 2 for 2wks then 1 tab a day after that.
> I saw a difference in him within 24 hrs of the second dose. He's not itchy anymore but he does seem to be a bit quieter...maybe because he's more comfortable.
> Still likes to play and run around.
> 
> ...


Yes, it definitely helps to know that you are not alone and others are going exactly through the same thing. I just hate the fact that I have to feed him pills now for the next however long it will be. Also I think it's because of the pill he had diarrhea today for the first time since I switched him to raw a few months ago. If it doesn't stop in a couple of trips, I'll call the vet and get him off it 

I will definitely try to test him for allergies. Not sure how to do it and where to start, but will ask the vet in two weeks during the follow-up visit.
Also I'm going to look into replacing all carpets with some alternative. Carpets were always magnets for dirty stuff. 

Keep sharing what you find out, let's keep in touch! \o/


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Quinnsmom said:


> onyx'girl said:
> 
> 
> > Have you done allergy shots or drops? We're in the process of doing the drops now.
> ...


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

Magwart said:


> You may be able to use the interior Wondercide spray to help with dust mites. They claim it works on them:
> Kill Dust Mites with Wondercide


Thank you! Interesting product. I'll looks some more into this for sure.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

HappyGoLucky said:


> Yes, it definitely helps to know that you are not alone and others are going exactly through the same thing. I just hate the fact that I have to feed him pills now for the next however long it will be.* Also I think it's because of the pill he had diarrhea today for the first time since I switched him to raw a few months ago.* If it doesn't stop in a couple of trips, I'll call the vet and get him off it
> 
> I will definitely try to test him for allergies.* Not sure how to do it and where to start, but will ask the vet in two weeks during the follow-up visit.*
> Also I'm going to look into replacing all carpets with some alternative. Carpets were always magnets for dirty stuff.
> ...


Our vet told me that Diarrhea is definitely a side effect of the Apoquel.


I'll wait out the two weeks too. 
And will let you know what I learn. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Good weekend everyone.


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

Apoquel has been a lifesaver for Jericho. Also completed environmental testing, dust mites, pine trees are top hitters. He's only 3 but for the last 2 springs has given himself hot spots on his tail, shoulder, and in the crooks of his elbows. He's only on half a pill per day, and much like others have posted, we were unable to find relief with drops, antihistamines, baths, sprays, etc. I know he's super itchy when I throw his chuckit and he stops to itch. So I'm thankful for the apoquel for the moment!


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

Bandit just started taking it about 3 weeks ago. Hes now on 1 and a half a day for 1 month then he will go off it. food elimation diet for food allergy.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Magwart said:


> You may be able to use the interior Wondercide spray to help with dust mites. They claim it works on them:
> Kill Dust Mites with Wondercide


 
Has anyone purchased this in Canada? I'm only finding US sources.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Send a PM to user "Wondercide" here on the board about Canadian orders -- Meredith (who answers the messages) is incredibly helpful. They might be able to ship it to you directly, with a web order.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Magwart said:


> Send a PM to user "Wondercide" here on the board about Canadian orders -- Meredith (who answers the messages) is incredibly helpful. They might be able to ship it to you directly, with a web order.


 
Many thanks! Will do.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi. A forum member sent me this link in a PM.

https://skinvetblog.com/2014/02/01/apoquel-safety-how-apoquel-is-like-fine-wine-part-2/

I think it's a good read for anyone who owns a dog that has been prescribed Apoquel.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The problem is how it affects the immune system. It makes sense that dogs under a year are not okay to take this because they are still building an immune system. Sick dogs shouldn't take it, well that is understandable too. Does it cause actual sickness? Probably not, but it prevents the body from fighting it off. 

"So, a big caution here, as with all “miracle” drugs. If it’s interfering with your dog’s immune system, and running out of gas after a certain period of use, is there any hope that it will cure your dog’s itch?

Of course not. As you’ve learned, if you’ve followed along for any length of time, drugs never cure chronic disease. They cannot."

http://vitalanimal.com/apoquel-dog-1/


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Quinnsmom said:


> Has anyone purchased this in Canada? I'm only finding US sources.



I ordered it a couple yrs ago. 
There was the cost of the product, shipping charges, and then a surprise charge as you need a broker (I think was the term) to get it over the border. That, If I remember correctly which was also the delivery company was UPS. It was a surprise charge at almost an additional $70 at my door. They would only take a cheque (which I didn't have). No cash, no debit or credit machine. He took it away. I had to call and pay by phone (credit). UPS delivered again next day and left at my door.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

llombardo said:


> The problem is how it affects the immune system. It makes sense that dogs under a year are not okay to take this because they are still building an immune system. Sick dogs shouldn't take it, well that is understandable too. Does it cause actual sickness? Probably not, but it prevents the body from fighting it off.
> 
> "So, a big caution here, as with all “miracle” drugs. If it’s interfering with your dog’s immune system, and running out of gas after a certain period of use, is there any hope that it will cure your dog’s itch?
> 
> ...


I knew from the get-go that it isn't a cure. But it does help the dog to keep from chewing holes into her body and she is not stressed from needing to scratch all the time. I know when it wears off, around 5 am, Onyx starts scratching and is very uncomfortable. My vet said the body does need a break from Apoquel for a few hours at least. Thus the reason for not giving it 2x's a day for the maintenance dose.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

llombardo said:


> The problem is how it affects the immune system. It makes sense that dogs under a year are not okay to take this because they are still building an immune system. Sick dogs shouldn't take it, well that is understandable too. Does it cause actual sickness? Probably not, but it prevents the body from fighting it off.
> 
> "So, a big caution here, as with all “miracle” drugs. If it’s interfering with your dog’s immune system, and running out of gas after a certain period of use, is there any hope that it will cure your dog’s itch?
> 
> ...


Like many women, I am allergic to Sulfur Drugs.
I had my 1st reaction while taking an anti-biotic.

I got an extremely itchy rash over most of my body, it happened very late at night. The itch was unmanageable. 

My Dr. called me and said to take Benedryl/antihistamine.

My husband (a 1st responder) was working midnights. I had to wait 2 hrs for him to bring me Benedryl...I felt relief after about 30 minutes of taking it..

My point is this: I know what it feels like to want to claw at my skin and to want to scratch it raw for relief.
I was using a wooden ruler to reach my back. 

So in a lot of ways I know the almost panic that's involved in needing to have relief from itchiness. It's as bad as being in pain. 

I know for sure if I had a condition that caused chronic itching and there was a pill I could take to alleviate the itch, I'd take it even if was going to shorten my life.
People who live with chronic pain take meds that ultimately complicate their health/shorten their lives etc
There are always side effects and they are never good.

Quality of life is very important.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Findlay said:


> Like many women, I am allergic to Sulfur Drugs.
> I had my 1st reaction while taking an anti-biotic.
> 
> I got an extremely itchy rash over most of my body, it happened very late at night. The itch was unmanageable.
> ...


I understand, I've had an reaction to an antiobiotics and it took them a long time to figure out what was going on. It was very itchy, but more annoying. Benadryl did not work for me. 

My point is that by taking this or any drug it defeats the purpose. The immune system is what needs to be fixed, not compromised. I completely understand giving something like this for short term use. It gives time to find what the issue is. I went through steroid shots with Midnite a couple times in order to figure things out, I wasn't happy with that either. 

Vets are giving this out like water, it just makes things easier. They start not treating the dog in front of them but dogs as a whole, which is not good. I don't even think regular vets should be able to give it, it should come from a specialist that deals with allergies and skin issues all day long every day. I'm willing to bet there would be a great reduction in the use of this long term. 

What happens when this drug stops working because the dogs body gets immune to it(which happens frequently with this drug)? What is the next move? There needs to be a plan b and c. 

Tannor has issues with grass, his one paw gets really red and irritated. I keep the fur shaved under his paw and rinse his foot with Apple cider vinegar whenever needed. I put mulch down in a big area of the yard, I even got s nice size area of artificial grass, both have helped a lot. I got him boots to go out in, but those are just a pain and I haven't used them, but they would help I'm sure. Bed pollen has also helped. 

I'm not against this drug for relief at all, but I don't think using it for more then 6 months(and that is pushing it) is safe and can potentially cause more problems in the long term.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I forgot to mention:
I talked to a woman at Finn's agility class yesterday,
She has two rescue dogs. They are 7 and 8 years old.

One of them has a severe skin condition. (he had the condition when she rescued him).

That dog has been taking Apoquel since it has been available in the US.

At one point there was a shortage and she said her dog had to go on Prednizone...she swears by Apoquel.
The dog is very active and aside from being overweight seems to be enjoying life. 
He very slowly but happily gets through the obstacles at agility...he squeezes through the weaves LOL.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Findlay said:


> I forgot to mention:
> I talked to a woman at Finn's agility class yesterday,
> She has two rescue dogs. They are 7 and 8 years old.
> 
> ...


So I got a chuckle imagining how slowly he goes through the weave poles:grin2:

I don't know anyone personally(aside from here) that uses this. What I can say is that just because a dog looks healthyon the outside it doesn't mean they are healthy on the inside. These dogs would most likely be in bad shape if they were to pick up kennel cough of canine flu for example. There immune system would most likely not be able to fight it off or it would take a lot longer then a dog with a healthy immune system.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

llombardo said:


> So I got a chuckle imagining how slowly he goes through the weave poles:grin2:
> 
> I don't know anyone personally(aside from here) that uses this. What I can say is that just because a dog looks healthyon the outside it doesn't mean they are healthy on the inside. These dogs would most likely be in bad shape if they were to pick up kennel cough of canine flu for example. There immune system would most likely not be able to fight it off or it would take a lot longer then a dog with a healthy immune system.


Thanks llombardo. I always respect your input. 
I'll never forget that it was you who got me thru Finn's kennel cough dilemma. LOL 

Honestly, I can't disagree with anything you or anyone else who has responded to this thread because I really have no clue.
Just like I had no clue about kennel cough : )

My plan is to get thru this prescription (3 wks) then see the vet again.

Plus now I have one or two other forum members who are having the same issue and we can exchange ideas.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried these?

Allergy-Fighting Supplements

Quercetin. Quercetin is a bioflavonoid with anti-inflammatory and antioxidant properties. I call it 'nature's Benadryl' because it does a great job suppressing histamine release from mast cells and basophiles.

Histamine is what causes much of the inflammation, redness and irritation characteristic of an allergic response. By turning off histamine production with a quercetin supplement, we can suppress or at least moderate the effects of inflammation.

Quercetin also has some other wonderful properties. It inhibits 5-lipooxygenase, an enzyme that upregulates the inflammatory cascade. Quercetin inhibits the production of leukotrienes, another way the body creates inflammation, thereby decreasing the level of bronchoconstriction. Bronchoconstriction occurs in the lung fields as a symptom of asthma. Quercetin can actually suppress how much constriction occurs.

Bromelain and papain. Bromelain and papain are proteolytic enzymes that increase the absorption of quercetin, making it work more effectively. They also suppress histamine production.

One of the reasons I use quercetin, bromelain and papain together is they also suppress prostaglandin release. Prostaglandins are another pathway by which inflammation can occur. By suppressing prostaglandins, we can decrease the pain and inflammation associated with irritated mucous membranes and body parts. Using the three substances in combination provides some natural pain and inflammation control.

Omega-3 fatty acids. Omega-3 fatty acids help decrease inflammation throughout the body. Adding them into the diet of all pets -- particularly pets struggling with seasonal environmental allergies – is very beneficial. The best sources of omega 3s are krill oil, salmon oil, tuna oil, anchovy oil and other fish body oils.

Coconut oil. I also recommend coconut oil for allergic pets. Coconut oil contains lauric acid, which helps decrease the production of yeast. Using a fish body oil with coconut oil before inflammation flares up in your pet's body can help moderate or even suppress the inflammatory response.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2012/06/22/pets-seasonal-allergies.aspx


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I use a supplement with both quercitin and bromelain in my food allergy dog -- he doesn't have skin allergies though. These ingredients are the foundation of the Glandex supplement -- they don't advertise it, but they are approaching anal gland problems as inflammation.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Magwart said:


> I use a supplement with both quercitin and bromelain in my food allergy dog -- he doesn't have skin allergies though. These ingredients are the foundation of the Glandex supplement -- they don't advertise it, but they are approaching anal gland problems as inflammation.


Good to know. My senior has had issues on and off with anal glands. I've been giving bovine colostrum, but I've looked at glandex as a backup plan.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Traveler gets fed coconut and krill oils currently. His skin is still dry and flaky which is a real disappointment. If I give more, he has pudding poops. I have tons of shampoos and rinses and my latest is Castile soap and that's not doing the trick either.

I tried the quercitin and bromelain for the itching before but should probably try it again now that his itching is pretty much under control. We have gone a couple of days without dosing on several occasions so those options may work this time. Thanks for reminding me.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are the products that I have recommended in previous posts for allergy fighting supplements. 

 Quercetin:
https://www.pureformulas.com/quercetin-300-60-vegetarian-capsules-by-allergy-research-group.html (also contains C & E)
+
Bromelain/Papain Combo: 
https://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-1709...in-papain-100-vegetarian-capsules#ingredients 



Quercetin/Bromelain Combo only - NO Papain: https://www.pureformulas.com/quercetinbromelain-complex-100-tablets-by-douglas-laboratories.html (also contains C and Magn.)



Quercetin-Bromelain Forte': This product contains all 3 (Quercetin, Bromelain & Papain) plus C, Magn., Rutin, Pancreatin/Enzymes. Quercetin-Bromelain Forte 100 tabs by ProThera 
*Amount Per 2 Tablets *
Vitamin C (as magnesium ascorbate) 200 mg 
Magnesium (as magnesium ascorbate) 25 mg 
Quercetin 500 mg 
Rutin 50 mg 
Bromelain (600 GDU) 250 mg 
Papain (300,000 PU) 150 mg 
Pancreatin 8X USP 50 mg 
Equivalent to 400 mg pancreatin USP
with the following minimum
enzyme activity:
Lipase 1,500 USP Units 
Protease 10,000 USP Units 
Amylase 10,000 USP Units


Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Traveler gets fed coconut and krill oils currently. His skin is still dry and flaky which is a real disappointment. If I give more, he has pudding poops. I have tons of shampoos and rinses and my latest is Castile soap and that's not doing the trick either.
> 
> I tried the quercitin and bromelain for the itching before but should probably try it again now that his itching is pretty much under control. We have gone a couple of days without dosing on several occasions so those options may work this time. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Lynn & Traveler



Hi Lynn!
Add some Vegetable Glycerine (for moisture) to the Castile Soap! 1/2 & 1/2

Moms


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Traveler gets fed coconut and krill oils currently. His skin is still dry and flaky which is a real disappointment. If I give more, he has pudding poops. I have tons of shampoos and rinses and my latest is Castile soap and that's not doing the trick either.
> 
> I tried the quercitin and bromelain for the itching before but should probably try it again now that his itching is pretty much under control. We have gone a couple of days without dosing on several occasions so those options may work this time. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Lynn & Traveler


Castile soap, I used on my face a couple times, felt nice and rinsed well.
I used it on my hair 1x and that was the ONLY time. Talk about brutal dry tangled mess. Never ever again.
Used on G 1x, never ever again


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Moms,

Thanks for the suggestion about the Glycerine. I see GatorBytes also had an issue using Castile for fur/hair. I will say that when I'm finished washing Traveler with the Castile, his fur is all poofed out nice and fluffy but by that evening the skin on *my* fingers is so tight it feels like my hands won't open up all the way. I thought it was because I had been using the Castile with Neem but this time I just used straight Castile without any additives. I'll be careful with the glycerine because I don't want a sticky dog. I used a bit of coconut oil before and could have kicked myself all over since it was very, very difficult to remove.

I'm going to purchase the supplements and see what happens. I have to be careful since Traveler is a time bomb and I'm thankful for every day I have with him. So far, so good so I don't want to rock the boat. We are 140 days post DX. I told his vet at the time I wanted to prove her wrong. I'm determined to do just that and my boy has been working with me all the way.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## jade_14 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just started this on Casey yesterday. He actually lives with my parents in Canada at the moment and I live in Utah. I work at a vet there and we sell a lot of Apoquel and it has helped a lot of dogs with their itching. It wasn't available in Canada at the time so I was unable to get it for Casey. Casey has always had horrible allergies, he gets ear infections all the time and rashes in his groin area and under his arm pits and red inflamed feet. I scheduled an appointment at a new vet because I am home for a visit, and I feel like he should not be miserable all the time. I don't even know if he knows what it feels like to not constantly have itchy sore ears! The vet said the Apoquel has just recently became available in Canada and it would be a good idea to try it with him. Even though I want to avoid him being on this long term I was excited that he will hopefully finally get some relief. He is 7 and I don't know a time in his life he hasn't had issues. We've tried all the different kinds of food but the vet believes it is inhalant allergies that are causing the problem. My hope is we can keep him on it for the summer and stop in the fall and see how he does. Hopefully we can avoid using it year round and only use it during his flare up months, but the vet said since he seems to constantly have problems that may not be the case. He is on 1.5 16mg pills two times a day, and then after two weeks we will go down to 1.5 pills once a day. Maybe even 1 pill a day, but he said the cut off weight is 88 lbs and he is 95 lbs, he could lose a few pounds but 88 lbs might be too skinny for him. I hope he doesn't have any bad side effects especially after reading horror stories. I hate having him on any type of medication long term, but the only thing that helped him before this was Prednisone. It would clear him up completely but there was no way I was keeping him on that long term.
The only thing is it is very expensive. For 64 pills I paid $155. If we get it per month it will be cheaper than that since we are doubling it for the first 2 weeks for now, but it is still a lot to pay per month. Has anyone had any luck getting it online? Wish I could buy it where i work and mail it home since I get a discount...but we have to have a Dr. patient relationship of course.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Traveler's Mom said:


> Hi Moms,
> I will say that when I'm finished washing Traveler with the Castile, his fur is all poofed out nice and fluffy but by that evening the skin on *my* fingers is so tight it feels like my hands won't open up all the way. I thought it was because I had been using the Castile with Neem but this time I just used straight Castile without any additives. I'll be careful with the glycerine because I don't want a sticky dog. I used a bit of coconut oil before and could have kicked myself all over since it was very, very difficult to remove.


You might consider trying out the Wondercide solid shampoo bar if you need something natural -- it's coconut oil based, and they have added a hypoallergenic one to the line: 
Natural Pet Grooming & Skincare Solutions

I use one of their bars for my dogs (the flea and tick one, which used to be called "Repel"): it rinses cleanly, and it leaves the coats very soft, not stripped. My own skin feels soft after I've washed the dogs (no tightness or need to run to the moisturizer bottle). The shampoo bars are a really good product. I'm also amazed at how much faster it is to bathe a dog with a bar than with a shampoo bottle (esp. compared to runny castile soap...). 

Wondercide also makes a skin tonic, though I haven't tried it. Someone here (maybe Sunflowers?) posted about having good results with the skin tonic for her dog though.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

We are coming to the end of the first two weeks of Apoquel for Jazz. It is working wonderfully, no more constant itching and no side effects to note so far. Appetite is good, no vomiting episodes and no diarrhea. On Friday, we will reduce the dosage to two pills once per day. 


Jade-14 you mentioned cost ... I paid $120 for 56 pills so I think it's comparable to what you paid. This is still less expensive than Atopica, which ran me $130 every two weeks. 


Like you, I do not want Jazz on it long term, but it is the only thing that is providing relief for her, and providing relief is the first step. Jazz's allergies are inhalant, to both indoor and outdoor triggers. I know that cedar is one ... unfortunately we have 21' foot cedars around the entire perimeter of the backyard. The long term plan is to have her allergy tested and then immunotherapy, I'm thinking in the next few months. 


I will update again, after we've reduced the dosage and report on whether it's still working or not.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

That's about what I pay to. 

FWIW, I followed the same procedures you all have noted but after less than one year, I was down to giving Traveler 1/2 of a 16mg pill only once per day and not every day. It's been several weeks now and he's only had one half of one pill in all that time. Maybe it's because his immune system had a chance to be built up? Not sure that makes sense since it is supposed to suppress the immune system so maybe it's because his skin had a chance to heal? Maybe we are just lucky? Don't know but what I do know is I am happy that we were able to find relief from the misery of constant itch.

I just spoke to a friend and her dog just started on Apoquel. It worked but the dog did have reaction to it and she had to take her off of the Apoquel. Just like any other drug, there are some dogs (and people) that react negatively and others don't.

Magwart,

Thank you for the info and the Wondercide bars. I've purchased tons of their cedar oil spray. Kills ticks on contact. I found it to be only "ok" for flea infestation and I'm not sure why but that was my experience. Poor Traveler would run when I'd try to mist him or even just spray some on a towel and wipe him down. 

I will look into the hypoallergenic bar. Since Castile is coconut oil I was really surprised it left me feeling so dry. I used my old standby Lambert Fresh & Clean I think it's called. Hardly natural but he doesn't have that dry crispy feel. I do agree the bar soaps last a lot longer than any of these bottled options.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Shawnda H (Mar 18, 2015)

Ursula's been on Apoquel for ~6 days for seasonal allergies. The results have been near miraculous. 


It wasn't my first choice to help her. I spent 1.5 years managing her allergies both food and seasonal. (we rescued her at 4 months old). Her food is raw guinea hen with seasonal herbs (no egg). It's over $11/day but she is so healthy on it - we've stuck with it. All allergy symptoms had subsided until this Spring. We live in Sonoma, CA and you can literally see the pollen fly through the air. I tried medicated baths, ACV rinses, Sunday Sundae, Omega 3s, Yucca extract, Coconut Oil, Antronex, Benadryl. Nothing helped her. The incessant biting and scratching and subsequent sores and rashes. She was miserable. 


The Apoquel worked within hours. For me, it's about quality of life. And hers is back.


My concern now is the cost of the drug. If it continues to be this successful, I may try to move her to a more traditional (less expensive) raw diet to offset the expense.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Shawnda H said:


> Ursula's been on Apoquel for ~6 days for seasonal allergies. The results have been near miraculous.
> 
> 
> It wasn't my first choice to help her. I spent 1.5 years managing her allergies both food and seasonal. (we rescued her at 4 months old). Her food is raw guinea hen with seasonal herbs (no egg). It's over $11/day but she is so healthy on it - we've stuck with it. All allergy symptoms had subsided until this Spring. We live in Sonoma, CA and you can literally see the pollen fly through the air. I tried medicated baths, ACV rinses, Sunday Sundae, Omega 3s, Yucca extract, Coconut Oil, Antronex, Benadryl. Nothing helped her. The incessant biting and scratching and subsequent sores and rashes. She was miserable.
> ...


*
*
Hi Shawnda. It sounds like you've done everything right for Ursula. 
And you've spared no expense.

You know what's best for your dog.

I love her name : )

Good luck and take care.


----------



## jnealy (May 4, 2011)

My GSD has just started Apoquel a few weeks ago, and she finally has some relief from her itching. I do not know what she is allergic too, but my gut is that it is environmental and not food-based. (She's on a very high quality no-grain, limited ingredient dog food.) However after the initial 2-week "double-dose" period, her symptoms started returning as soon as she went down to one pill a day. My vet has recommended putting her back on the double dose for 3 weeks and then trying again to lower the dose. I have had the same concerns as some of you about this drug and resisted putting her on it, but finally decided that any risks were worth it to make her more comfortable and happy. 

Many of you seem to know exactly what it is your dog is allergic to. Whenever I have asked my vet about allergy testing, he's told me that he thinks it's expensive and often inconclusive, so he's told me he doesn't think it's worth it. What are your thoughts on this? My husband and thinking we're spending so much money on the Apoquel anyway, that it might be worth a few hundred bucks to have her tested. 

Also - those of you giving your dog coconut oil - are you giving them a pill of some sort? Or just giving them straight coconut oil? I used it with some success on her topically, but I never thought about giving it to her orally. What are the dosage recommendations?

I'm going to look into the other supplements recommended in this thread as well.

Thanks and sorry for so many questions!


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Update on Jazz & Apoquel: She has been on the reduced dosage (2 pills 1x per day) now for approximately 4 weeks. I have noticed some increased itching, not a lot and mostly around her neck, sometimes batting at ears and face. She is also chewing on her paws more. It's a bit disappointing, I don't want the itching to get to the point where her ears and muzzle are scratched raw again so I think I will likely have to up the Apoquel a bit, but have yet to discuss with my vet. The long term plan remains to have the allergy testing done followed by immunotherapy, just trying to decide when is best to do this, again a discussion for me and the vet.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

graciesmom said:


> Update on Jazz & Apoquel: She has been on the reduced dosage (2 pills 1x per day) now for approximately 4 weeks. I have noticed some increased itching, not a lot and mostly around her neck, sometimes batting at ears and face. She is also chewing on her paws more. It's a bit disappointing, I don't want the itching to get to the point where her ears and muzzle are scratched raw again so I think I will likely have to up the Apoquel a bit, but have yet to discuss with my vet. The long term plan remains to have the allergy testing done followed by immunotherapy, just trying to decide when is best to do this, again a discussion for me and the vet.


FWIW, as I mentioned in another post today, my derm. vet. does testing in the fall after the dog has been exposed to a whole season of environmental allergens. She feels that is the most accurate.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

graciesmom said:


> Update on Jazz & Apoquel: She has been on the reduced dosage (2 pills 1x per day) now for approximately 4 weeks. I have noticed some increased itching, not a lot and mostly around her neck, sometimes batting at ears and face. She is also chewing on her paws more. It's a bit disappointing, I don't want the itching to get to the point where her ears and muzzle are scratched raw again so I think I will likely have to up the Apoquel a bit, but have yet to discuss with my vet. The long term plan remains to have the allergy testing done followed by immunotherapy, just trying to decide when is best to do this, again a discussion for me and the vet.


what is the dosage? She may need a higher amount? Onyx is on one 16mg daily. She weighs 95#


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

https://www.drugs.com/vet/apoquel.html

This drug scares me. It alters the immune system by blocking one portion of it. Can't be used in dogs under 12 months of age. Also cancers and tumors and lumps showed up as well as bacterial pneumonia . Other sites have discussed the suspicion that this drug in some way is activating dormant tumors and cancers in some dogs. It says in this trial that the conditions were non - pre-existing prior to the start of the trial, so these diseases all came up within the 365 day study after being given this drug. 

The link is to the actual trial results. Just a FYI. I would want to discuss the trial results with my vet if they recommended it.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Findlay said:


> Hi. A forum member sent me this link in a PM.
> 
> https://skinvetblog.com/2014/02/01/apoquel-safety-how-apoquel-is-like-fine-wine-part-2/
> 
> I think it's a good read for anyone who owns a dog that has been prescribed Apoquel.


Re-posting this study.


Also look at Magwart's 2nd post in the thread. She raises some very good questions regarding the finding of an Apoquel study.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Findlay said:


> Re-posting this study.
> 
> 
> Also look at Magwart's 2nd post in the thread. She raises some very good questions regarding the finding of an Apoquel study.


Lol. Every trial is questioned. 

Neoplasia

http://animalmedicalcenterofontario.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Apoquel_info.pdf

Just a couple of other links - one just a definition of a medical term used in the warning section of the actual drug info insert and the 2nd link has the actual insert provided by the pharm company (scroll down to pages 9 & 10).

In the study - I count 16 dogs that came out of it with problems - not 6. Also it may be a small study - but since it's this very study that is duplicated and referred to on the manuf insert - is it the same small study that got this drug passed??? It's not made in this country - rules different?

I don't know. One poster on another site said the warning about exacerbating of Neoplasia was not on the original warning on the insert but was added after this problem started showing up after the trials were over. Again, the trial is just something I would specifically ask my vet about if they recommended this drug.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

One last post on this. I found another small "independent" study by a single vet (I wish I had a vet as thorough as her!) 

If my dog had this problem and if my vet were as awesome as the one that wrote this opinion, and I posed the question "what about the trial"?, and she "poof" produced this information.... I would probably go ahead with it. But... I would religiously adhere to her want to do bloodwork every month for the first 3 months and then yearly thereafter. You will notice in her report that she mentions twice that there are no long term studies available as of yet. It sounds like a good solid opinion though and even neutral.:smile2:

Here tis;

http://petdermatologyclinic.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Apoquel-Update-Use-in-Practice-2015.pdf


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

We've not seen one post on this thread from an owner whose dog has suffered adverse affects due to Apoquel.

On the flip side of that, what we have seen is posts from people whose dogs have relief and a better quality of life due to that drug. 

Comfort and quality of life is what we want for our dogs.

There's not one person on this thread that doesn't already know that there are risks and that not enough time has passed to know definitively how Apoquel will affect their dog in the long term. 
Some of us are willing to take the risk.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Findlay said:


> We've not seen one post on this thread from an owner whose dog has suffered adverse affects due to Apoquel.
> 
> On the flip side of that, what we have seen is posts from people whose dogs have relief and a better quality of life due to that drug.


Well - then, the concerns must all be fabricated.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Quinnsmom said:


> FWIW, as I mentioned in another post today, my derm. vet. does testing in the fall after the dog has been exposed to a whole season of environmental allergens. She feels that is the most accurate.


 
Thanks, Quinnsmom. That makes total sense.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> what is the dosage? She may need a higher amount? Onyx is on one 16mg daily. She weighs 95#



I agree. Her current dosage is 5.4 mg per pill x 2 daily. She weighs 50# give or take 3-4#.


----------



## Shawnda H (Mar 18, 2015)

Ursula is now post loading dosage and some itchiness has reappeared, however only in the morning before her pill. MUCH less severe and no inflammation, redness, rashes, etc. So, I'm giving her a little Benadryl before bed, rather than upping her dose of Apoquel, which is working. (Dr. recommended and approved)

Again, I am well aware of the studies on the drug. And, while I'd continue using Apoquel for quality of life alone, what needs to be considered/factored is the long-term deleterious effects of an inflammatory condition. That alone shortens life, whether in a human or an animal. 

I hope to report again with Ursula's long-term benefits.

May they all live long, healthy, happy, itch-free lives!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

relief by disabling a part of the immune system is like having a gaping wound and giving a local anaesthetic -- problem is still there - but you can't feel it. Meanwhile the cause of the problem exists and continues damage . You are actually making the situation worse in an attempt to alleviate the situation . Now you have entered a vicious cycle.

Another block the symptoms treatment . I do acknowledge that the dog does need some immediate relief but this can not
be a form of treatment . Not long term. Drugs can work remarkably fast in making a symptom disappear -- but the root of the problem remains .
That is one of the problems . We expect "instant" resolution . 
The problem took time to take root. The problem will require time to fix.

The healing will be deep , not superficial . Whole body.

ALL organs of the animal need to be treated - not just the skin. 

You need to find out why the dog is so itchy -- 
does the dog suffer from a systemic fungal problem or ringworm, fleas, MITES --

long story short -- we have mature pine and spruce forested area in our yard .
the other night was one of these glorious "air conditioned" nights so I sat at the back of the
house with the 12 week old pup --- flashlight handy . The beam of the flashlight showed the
air to be like a fine scottish mist (light fog) . 
Yesterday Saphire dropped by and I showed her the surface of the "pond" at the back of the house
-- total blanketed cover of pollen.

I have not ever had one dog , whether from my breeding program , DDR import , Czech import,
Belgian import --- ever have a problem with allergies , sensitivities or itching and scratching.
None of them are medicated .

On the other hand I know of a dog , this moment , who may have to resort to apoquel to give him
humane relief from his problems . Temporary --- acute treatment --

you need to support the immune system , which is the sentiment of vets Becker, Drouin, Plechner, Messonier 

start with a detox -- supporting phase one and two of the liver's detoxification mode 
use antioxidant chlorophyll rich greens 

help digestion with digestive enzymes - even more important for kibble fed animals 

help build a work-horse of a gut flora which will keep pathogenic bacteria and fungal over growth
in check 

the digestive system is the HEART of the immune system


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

carmspack said:


> relief by disabling a part of the immune system is like having a gaping wound and giving a local anaesthetic -- problem is still there - but you can't feel it. Meanwhile the cause of the problem exists and continues damage . You are actually making the situation worse in an attempt to alleviate the situation . Now you have entered a vicious cycle.
> 
> Another block the symptoms treatment . I do acknowledge that the dog does need some immediate relief but this can not
> be a form of treatment . Not long term. Drugs can work remarkably fast in making a symptom disappear -- but the root of the problem remains .
> ...



I've been waiting for you to chime in. I have learned so much about keeping the immune system strong, mainly from reading on here(you). I agree with you and I have fond everything in my power to keep allergies at bay for two of mine and knock on wood it has worked. I made that decision when Midnite out of the blue started with his itching and the first thing was steroid dhots, which I hated. The second time(because I thought the first time might have just bern a fluke) I took the time the steroid shot lasted(one month) and changed everything. The fiet is huge, no more topical medications, and added bee pollen, Spirulina, and garlic to the diet. He has never had an issue again. Repeat that with my golden except with him I never gave steroids, just worked through it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Excuse my spelling in last post. , my smart phone isn't to smart


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

happy and willing to give information any time

currently reconstructing web site for the products where there wil be a mother-lode of information


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

My allergic dog will be trying Apoquel this year for her allergy season, which runs from August 1st like clockwork to end of October. She is 11. She has suffered horrible seasonal allergies since she was 3 and the only thing that gives her any relief is steroids (Vanectyl P) for those 3 months every year, and I can't even taper the dosage of the steroid at all until after the 3 months.

Do I have concerns about the Apoquel? Yes. is my vet doing a blood workup and full physical exam before we start it? Yes. And frankly at this point I am more concerned with her quality of life. I hate see her rubbing her face bloody every year if there is a spike in the pollen count.

Carmen, I am looking forward to seeing your revamped website - I am sure switching my guys to raw and using your supplements the last 18months can only have helped, although I have some tweaking to do. Unfortunately I will be one of those needing to just try the Apoquel rather than see my girl suffer in the her twilight years.


----------

